# Cigarette Lighter Stops Working



## lvt (Aug 5, 2008)

I don't smoke so please don't tell me it'sa chance to quit smoking 

So my car's cigarette lighter stops working yesterday, leaving my dashcam useless, first I think it's the camera charger that breaks but when I plug the charger in another car's lighter it works again, can someone please tell me where to look for the exact fuse to check and to replace eventually.

Thanks for any comment, please be as detail as possible because my fuse box's label is gone long ago


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

There isn't THAT many fuses in a fuse box ya know. Any particular reason why you could visually check for a single blown fuse. Probably would've taken less time than it did to boot up the PC and enter a new thread...


----------



## lvt (Aug 5, 2008)

jdg said:


> There isn't THAT many fuses in a fuse box ya know. Any particular reason why you could visually check for a single blown fuse. Probably would've taken less time than it did to boot up the PC and enter a new thread...



Thanks for the answer, Google took me to a thread on the B15 Sentra forum that reveales a tip : fuse n° 22 is the one for cigarette lighter, I open the fuse box under the dashboard and replace the fuse 22 with a spare blue fuse (15A) and the lighter works now.


----------



## Slimbob (May 17, 2006)

jdg,
The guy asked a simple question. GEEEEZ

Slimbob


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Slimbob said:


> jdg,
> The guy asked a simple question. GEEEEZ
> 
> Slimbob


The guy asked a simple question...almost *3* months ago...and *FIXED* it already.
JEEZE...


----------



## lvt (Aug 5, 2008)

Yeah thanks guys, it's fixed.

If you want to know, then here is the cause :



















The plastic wall didn't resist to the strong tension from the metal springs and it cracked at several spots, leaving the (+) wire enter in contact with the (-) wire and blown up the fuse (I only found the problem at the 5th fuse change).


----------



## lvt (Aug 5, 2008)

Being unable to find a replacement cigar charger I had to repair the cracked one. I used a strong, transparent plastic tube, reinforced with electrical tape to separate the ressort and the springs which act as (+) and (-) wires.

It works great since.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Good deal! "Better than new!"


----------

